# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Παναγία Σουμελά [Panagia Soumela - Lady of Mann]

## xara

Τί γίνεται με αυτό το πολύ όμορφο καράβι (ex LADY OF MAN), της ΣΑΟΣ;

*Photo:* Alex McCormac

----------


## George

Η μετασκευή έχει ολοκληρωθεί και το πλοίο βρίσκεται με τα νέα του σινιάλα μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά μπροστά στο νέο ΥΕΝ. Λογικά θα ξεκινήσει σύντομα αλλά εγώ προσωπικά τη γραμμή δεν την γνωρίζω. Πάντως είναι μια ιδιαίτερη περίπτωση. Μια μοντέρνα πρύμη με μία πολύ Old fashion και χαμηλή πλώρη.

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται στο Λαύριο και αναμένει την έναρξη των δρομολογίων του σε αντικατάσταση του ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ

----------


## George

Ξεκίνησε με τα γνωστά επειδοτούμενα Λαύριο - ¶γιο Ευστράτιο - Λήμνο - Σαμοθράκη - Καβάλα.

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο όπως αναφέρθει και εδώ είναι στο Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας. Το μέλλον του???

----------


## Ellinis

Μέχρι να ετοιμαστεί το Μακεδονία και να έρθει ( :Wink:  το Akatsuki το Σουμελά τους είναι απαραίτητο για να βγαίνουν οι επιδοτούμενες που έχουν πάρει. Με τον Μανούση να είναι μέσα στα πράγματα τα πλοία του θα συνεχίσουν να παίρνουν άγονες. 

Αλλά ακόμα και όταν ετοιμαστούν τα Μακεδονία και Akatsuki (ζήσε Μάη μου...) το Σουμελά μπορεί να βρεί και νέα γραμμή. Ο υπουργός Ναυτιλίς-Αιγαίου είχε προαναγγείλει πριν λιγο καιρό το άνοιγμα μιας επιδοτούμενης γραμμής Λαύριο-Μεστά που θα του ταίριαζε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μήπως μας έχεις και μια κοντινή του ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ? Θα ήθελα να δω σε τι κατάσταση είναι μετά από τους καιρούς που έφαγε στο βόρειο Αιγαίο.


Φίλε Ellinis δεν ξέρω αν η συγκεκριμμένη φώτο μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις είναι από μακρινή απόσταση, τα πλοία είναι πολύ κοντά μεταξύ τους, και για λόγους που σίγουρα μπορείς να φανταστείς :wink:, σε αυτές τις φωτογραφικές εξορμήσεις δεν παίρνω μαζί μου τις επαγγελματικές και πανάκριβες μηχανές μου, αλλά μία ερασιτεχνική (πολύ καλή μεν, ερασιτεχνική δε  :Smile: ) ψηφιακή, χωρίς ιδιαίτερες δυνατότητες ποιοτικού ζουμ.

Το Παναγία Σουμελά λοιπον σήμερα, στην Δραπετσώνα. Το συγκεκριμμένο πλοίο προσωπικά το χαρακτηρίζω σαν τον ''Τζέκιλ και Χαιντ'' των πλοίων  :Razz: , μιας και αν το κοιτάξεις πλώρα και μετά πρύμα, σίγουρα θα νομίσεις πως πρόκειται για δύο διαφορετικά καράβια.  :Razz: 

P. SOUMELA.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

ευχαριστώ για τη φωτο, αν είχανε προσέξει λίγο το χρωματισμό τουλάχιστον το αποτέλεσμα του πλωραίου τμήματος θα ήταν καλύτερο.

----------


## Leo

Εμένα μου φαίνεται καλό για τις "φάπες" που έχει στις γραμμές του Β. Αιγαίου. Η έντονη κιτρινη-σκουριά γύρω από τα όκια οφείλεται στα άπειρα φουνταρίσματα/βιραρίσματα της γραμμής και στην εγκξατάλειψη επιλελούς συντήρησης λόγω επικέιμενης ακινησίας.

Όσο για το style πλώρης και πρύμης....το σχόλιο μου είναι ...2 σε 1..:roll:
αρέσει στους old fashion καραβλάτρες για την πλώρη του και στους new tech για την πρύμη του...:shock:.

----------


## Apostolos

Σαν τα σαμπουάν δηλαδή 2 σε 1!!!! Μήν τρελαθούμε! Οι Εγγλέζοι ή θα κάνουν πανέμορφα πλοία ή κακογουστιές! Έλεος!

----------


## Νaval22

Μπα! εγώ νομίζω πως δεν αρέσει σε κανέναν ακόμα και αυτοί που γουστάρουν παλιά νομίζω πως το θεωρούν εντελώς παλιατζούρα

----------


## Leo

Γιατί νομίζετε δηλαδή οτι εμένα μου αρέσει? :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Και μιά απο πρύμα για να ολοκληρώσουμε το έργο! 
Ερώτηση: Δηλαδή μεθαύριο θα του κόψουν την πλώρη και θα του βάλουν νέα? :Razz: 

P SOYMELA.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σημερινή φώτο του πλοίου στο μόλο Δραπετσώνας, αφιερωμένη στους πολλούς και φανατικούς θαυμαστές του (!!!).

PAN. SOUMELA.jpg

----------


## Leo

Μετά από κατασκοπεία (στο ais) το Παναγία Σουμελά εθεάθη στον Κάβο Ντόρο με οικονομική (?) 14.6 κόμβους πρός τον Αιγαίο για να αντικαστήσει το Σαμοθράκη...

----------


## MYTILENE

Σήμερα είδα από πολύ κοντά το πλοίο και φρίκαρα,τι *ΚΑΙΚΙ* είναι αυτό ρε παιδιά??Φορτωμένο σκουριά, το μπλέ είχε ψιλοεξαφανιστεί από πάνω του και τα γράμματα ήταν μισά άσπρα και μισά σκουριά :Razz:  :Razz: .Ένα γκαραζάκι που χωράει 7 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  φορτηγά και στο μέσον του πλοίου(????) τελειώνει και χωράει κάποια οχήματα.ΑΥΤΟ ήταν όλο!!!Το γέλιο το είχαν μερικοί  στο λιμάνι που το έβλεπαν,γελούσαν και έλεγαν ποιός ταξιδεύει με αυτό.Καλύτερα να ταξιδεύω με τη παντόφλα το ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ που ήταν δίπλα του παρά με αυτό.ΕΛΕΟΣ

----------


## Rocinante

Δεν θα μπορουσαν να ειχαν βαλει το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ;;;

----------


## Leo

Κοιμάτε τόσο καιρό στο Λαύριοο.... Μόνο εγώ θα λείπω από κάτω.... Δε θέλει ενα ρετουσάρισμα πριν αρχίσει? Με 15 μίλια θα πηγαίνει? ..... Πήρανε το μισορετουσαρισμένο... αφού πρέκυψε η ατυχία στό Σαμοθράκη και ξεκινήσανε. Θαααα... δούμε μετά που θα φορτσάρει η σε΄ζόν τι θα κάνουνε...

----------


## Ellinis

Άμα υπάρχουν ακόμα όταν έρθει η σεζόν...

----------


## JASON12345

> Σήμερα είδα από πολύ κοντά το πλοίο και φρίκαρα,τι *ΚΑΙΚΙ* είναι αυτό ρε παιδιά??Φορτωμένο σκουριά, το μπλέ είχε ψιλοεξαφανιστεί από πάνω του και τα γράμματα ήταν μισά άσπρα και μισά σκουριά.Ένα γκαραζάκι που χωράει 7 φορτηγά και στο μέσον του πλοίου(????) τελειώνει και χωράει κάποια οχήματα.ΑΥΤΟ ήταν όλο!!!Το γέλιο το είχαν μερικοί  στο λιμάνι που το έβλεπαν,γελούσαν και έλεγαν ποιός ταξιδεύει με αυτό.Καλύτερα να ταξιδεύω με τη παντόφλα το ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ Γ που ήταν δίπλα του παρά με αυτό.ΕΛΕΟΣ


Στην φωτό εγώ δεν διέκρινα και τόσο τρομακτική σκουριά

----------


## scoufgian

> Στην φωτό εγώ δεν διέκρινα και τόσο τρομακτική σκουριά


ελα βρε ιασωνα,πρωι-πρωι ,δεν διακρινεις κι εσυ τρομακτικη σκουρια!!!θα μας τρελανεις? :Very Happy:  προσεξε τη φωτο του espresso και θα καταλαβεις.αλλα καλυτερα θα ταν αμα μπορουσες να ειχες δει απο κοντα !!χαλι μαυρο!!!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

> Στην φωτό εγώ δεν διέκρινα και τόσο τρομακτική σκουριά


Φίλε jason που είσαι και* ΑΕΚΑΡΑ* έπρεπε να το δείς από κοντά και θα έβλεπες το μαύρο χάλι που είχε.Ένας παππούς έλεγε οτι δε στέλνει ούτε διαβασμένο γράμμα:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Rocinante

Λοιπον κυριες και κυριοι αυτο το πλοιο πρεπει να λειπει πολυ απο καποιους αλλιως δεν εξηγουνται τα τοσα βιντεακια που υπαρχουν στο Youtube. Σας τα δεινω (οποιος θελει τα βλεπει ολα) κανοντας τρια σχολια α)το πρωτο ειναι καταπληκτικο Β) μακαρι να υπηρχε κατι αναλογο και με το Επτανησος η με οποιονδοιποτε παλαιο θρυλο γ) μακαρι να ξεκινουσαμε ακομα και τωρα να το καναμε
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=9M-cNJ7KRRI
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=AzB_PMAOPk4
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=q-e9htoVKaA
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=UujSPZRz0bM
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=pvke3JBZXB8
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=dN0tif6h8fw
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=KUjjCj2VlCg
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=XciiQPeWN-w
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=7-maPKQ48lQ
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=MtcxlCyFUeM
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=0RbPv7kLaz4
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=lCB7w9Llk18
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=RW-nklfafIk
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=3dNAAWamoCg
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=KWYWkO4UGRo
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=hPMXFcIFT0g

----------


## Leo

> Λοιπον κυριες και κυριοι αυτο το πλοιο πρεπει να λειπει πολυ απο καποιους αλλιως δεν εξηγουνται τα τοσα βιντεακια που υπαρχουν στο Youtube. Σας τα δεινω (οποιος θελει τα βλεπει ολα) κανοντας τρια σχολια α)το πρωτο ειναι καταπληκτικο Β) μακαρι να υπηρχε κατι αναλογο και με το Επτανησος η με οποιονδοιποτε παλαιο θρυλο γ) μακαρι να ξεκινουσαμε ακομα και τωρα να το καναμε.....


Στην αρχή μόλις είδα το πόστ φίλε μου rocinante, σκέφτηκα ... " τώρα θα τον βρίσω"  :Very Happy: , γιατί νόμιζα ότι τα βιντεάκια ήταν το Παναγία Σουμελά. Είδα όμως με χαρά μου ότι ήταν το κλασικό *Lady of Mann* και καλμάρισα... Τρόμαξα ότι έιχα χάσει ένα καλό φίλο βρε αδελφέεεε, είπα κι εγώωωωωω  :Razz:  :Razz: .

----------


## Haddock

Χωρίς να θέλω να βγω εκτός θέματος, είμαι σίγουρος ότι υπάρχει παρόμοιο υλικό για πολλά πλοία που υπηρέτησαν στην Ακτοπλοΐα μας. Τόσοι και τόσοι ταξίδεψαν, τόσα χρόνια, άρα θα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που φιλμάρισαν τα βαπόρια με κάθε είδους τεχνολογία. Το θέμα είναι να βρεθεί και να συγκεντρωθεί το υλικό. Οι νέες τεχνολογίες του Διαδικτύου φέρνουν όλες αυτές τις χαμένες εικόνες στην επιφάνεια. Πιστεύω θα βρούμε χαμένους θησαυρούς σε λίγα χρόνια. Απλά είναι θέμα χρόνου και υπομονής.

----------


## Rocinante

Αρχιζω το ψαξιμο...
Παντως το πρωτο βιντεακι δεν ηταν καταπληκτικο; Και αυτος ο καπετανιος μου φανηκε πολυ μορφη με τη στολη που φοραγε

----------


## giorgos....

Τα πλοία του Μανούση που ταξιδεύουν είναι: ΑΡΣΙΝΟΗ, ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ, ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΡΗΜΝΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ. Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ βρίσκεται στο Λαύριο, το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΓΙΑΣΣΟΥ πρίν λίγο καιρό βρισκόταν στην Ελευσίνα, το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ βρίσκεται στο Πέραμα.. Τα υπόλοιπα αγνοούνται..
*ΚΑΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ....*

----------


## MYTILENE

> Τα πλοία του Μανούση που ταξιδεύουν είναι: ΑΡΣΙΝΟΗ, ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ, ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΡΗΜΝΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ. Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ βρίσκεται στο Λαύριο, το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΓΙΑΣΣΟΥ βρισκόταν πρίν λίγο καιρό βρισκόταν στην Ελευσίνα, το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ βρίσκεται στο Πέραμα.. Τα υπόλοιπα αγνοούνται..
> *ΚΑΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ....*


Φίλε Γιώργο μήπως το ais σου δε ''πιάνει'' το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ-ΒΟΗΘΑ-ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ???????:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## giorgos....

Στο AIS δέν το βλέπω καν. Τί να πώ; Εσύ το βλέπεις;

----------


## scoufgian

> Στο AIS δέν το βλέπω καν. Τί να πώ; Εσύ το βλέπεις;


που και που εμφανιζεται στη μυτιληνη-χιο, γενικα ανατολικο αιγαιο

----------


## MYTILENE

Έτσι κι αλλιώς αυτό το πλοίο δεν βλέπεται!!Ούτε από κοντά ούτε από το ΑΙS:mrgreen::mrgreen:!!Πάντως κυκλοφορεί,χθές συγκεκριμένα έφυγε απο Μυτιλήνη για Λήμνο-Καβάλα.

----------


## STRATHGOS

στην μυτιληνη πρην λιγες μερες!! τωρα!! θα κανουμε να το δουμε καιρο..χι χι! χι!:mrgreen:εμεινε λεει καπου στην καβαλα λογο καυσιμον
Εικόνα763.jpg

----------


## STRATHGOS

Copy of Εικόνα834.jpg

Copy of Εικόνα840.jpg

Copy of Εικόνα842.jpg

Copy of Εικόνα843.jpg
σημερα γεματο το γκαρζ!!! εμηνα αναυδος!!!και αναχωρησε στης 15.15!! απο μυτιληνη :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Με γκαράζ που χωράει το πολύ 7-8 φορτηγά τι περίμενες φίλε ΣΤΡΑΤΗΓΕ? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## zamas

*Απέλπευσε το* Παναγία Σουμελά απο το λιμάνι της *Καβάλας* σήμερα 12/06/08 
panagia soymela.png

----------


## noulos

Εσωτερικά σε τι κατάσταση είναι, ξέρει κανείς;

----------


## MYTILENE

> Εσωτερικά σε τι κατάσταση είναι, ξέρει κανείς;


Με βάση ότι άκουσα από φίλους που ταξίδεψανε και μου τα μεταφέρανε όλοι μου είπανε τα ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ.
1.Καίκι ο ένας :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
2.Λες και μπήκα σε στάβλο ο αλλός :Sad: 
3.Όσοι ταξιδεύουν με αυτό είναι ήρωες :Surprised:  
Τους χαρακτήρησα υπερβολικούς, αλλά επέμεναν :Razz:

----------


## alcaeos

ONTWS OPWS TO PIRAN ETSI TO AFISAN LIGES EINAI OI DIAFORES  (milame gia eswterika  )

----------


## MYTILENE

Μα είναι δυνατόν ρε παιδιά,αφού τον άνθρωπο(ΜΑΝΟΥΣΗΣ) δε το νοιάζει τίποτα.
1.Είχε το πλοίο στη Δραπετσώνα και έλεγε οτι δεν έχει ανταλλακτικό,χαλάει το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ και σ' ένα βράδυ βρεθήκανε όλα και το ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ ως δια μαγείας ξεκίνησε κανονικά
2.Είχε το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΓΙΑΣΣΟΥ στο Πέραμα μήνες ολόκληρους,με το που του δώσανε φράγκα οι Μεταφορικές έτρεξε να το βάλει Χίο-Μυτιλήνη.
Από κει και πέρα τι να πείς.ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ :Razz:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ο Μανουσης ειναι απειρως χειροτερος και απο τον μεγα καπτα Μακη.Τι να λεμε τωρα και τι παραδειγματα να δωσουμε...:cry:

----------


## Ellinis

> Εσωτερικά σε τι κατάσταση είναι, ξέρει κανείς;





> Με βάση ότι άκουσα από φίλους που ταξίδεψανε και μου τα μεταφέρανε όλοι μου είπανε τα ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ.
> 1.Καίκι ο ένας
> 2.Λες και μπήκα σε στάβλο ο αλλός
> 3.Όσοι ταξιδεύουν με αυτό είναι ήρωες
> Τους χαρακτήρησα υπερβολικούς, αλλά επέμεναν


Μιας και προχθές ταξίδεψα με το Σουμελά, να σας πω οτι τα πράγματα δεν είναι και τόσο τραγικά. Ασφαλώς δεν συγκρίνεται με σύγχρονα πλοία ή ταχύπλοα αλλά προσφέρει τα απαραίτητα. 
Η εσωτερική διαρύθμιση είναι προβληματική με στενούς αλουέδες και αδιέξοδα. Πολλά σημεία (όπως τα πούλμαν) παραμένουν από το καιρό της Αγγλίας και έχουν φθαρμένα υλικά. Ωστόσο υπάρχουν 5-6 τηλεοράσεις lcd για να περνάει η ώρα όσων δεν είναι καραβολάτρες.
Το καλύτερο σημείο του, τα πλευρικά καταστρώματα που θυμίζουν εγγλέζικα ποστάλια από άλλες εποχές.
Πάρτε μια γεύση για τι εννοώ  :Wink: 

Image122.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν είναι λίγα τα ενθύμια από την προηγούμενη "ζωή" της Κυράς του Μαν(ούση)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Ellinis σ' ευχαριστούμε για όσα μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας.
Το πλοίο, παρά την "τραγική" μετασκευή του Μανούση, είναι από τα τελευταία ιστορικά πλοία που ταξιδεύουν στις θάλασσές μας.
Και λέγοντας ιστορικά εννοώ αυτά τα εγγλέζικα, γαλλικά, βέλγικα, σουηδέζικα, νορβηγέζικα σκαριά , ακόμα και κάποια γιαπωνέζικα, που αφού μεγαλούργησαν στις πατρίδες τους, ήρθαν και σε μας.
Δεν ξέρω για πόσο ακόμα θα ταξιδεύει, αλλά όσοι πιστοί ας προσέλθουμε πριν χαθεί και αυτό το πλοίο, όπως τόσα άλλα.
Αν κάποιος γελάει με τα παραπάνω, δεν έχει παρά να ψάξει να βρει πόσα βιβλία είναι γραμμένα για το πλοίο αυτό.

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά το άλλοτε Lady of Man είναι το τελευταίο κλασσικό φέρι που ναυπήγησε η Isle of Man Steam Packet, και κουβαλούσε τις παραδόσεις μιας εταιρείας με απίστευτη παράδωση στα ποστάλια. 
Ταυτόχρονα είναι και ένα από τα τελευταία μεγάλα φέρι που ναυπηγήθηκαν στη Βρετανία. Από όσο θυμάμαι τα μόνα που ναυπηγήθηκαν μετά από αυτό ήταν το Εξπρές Αφροδίτη και τα τρία της σειράς St.Anselm (στην Β.Ιρλανδία).

----------


## Rocinante

> Αν κάποιος γελάει με τα παραπάνω, δεν έχει παρά να ψάξει να βρει πόσα βιβλία είναι γραμμένα για το πλοίο αυτό.


...και ποσα βιντεο εχουν τραβηχτει για αυτο το πλοιο. Θλιψη μονο μου προκαλει οταν βλεπω πως κατηντησε αυτο το ιστορικο πλοιο. Την ιδια θλιψη που ενοιωσα οταν ειδα εδω φωτογραφια του θρυλικου Απολλωνα ως Αρτεμις με ανοιγμενη στην πρυμνη μπουκαπορτα.

----------


## nautikos

> του θρυλικου Απολλωνα ως Αρτεμις με ανοιγμενη στην πρυμνη μπουκαπορτα.


Την *Παναγια Τηνου* μαλλον εννοεις φιλε _rocinante_ :Wink: .

----------


## Rocinante

> Την *Παναγια Τηνου* μαλλον εννοεις φιλε _rocinante_.


Προφανως.... ειναι η ωρα περασμενη και οτι θελω λεω. Ευχαριστω Ναυτικε.
Σημερα το πρωι γνωστος μου μου εκανε τη φοβερη ερωτηση επειδη συγγενης του θα ταξιδεψει με τη Σουμελα. ΜΑ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΣΑΟΣ ?
Απλως κουνησα το κεφαλι μου...

----------


## Ellinis

Eπειδή κάποιος φίλος ανησυχεί για το καράβι που θα τον ταξιδέψει, ορίστε κάποιες φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του.

1. Το πρύμνιο σαλόνι με το original everest.
2. Το self service με το μικρό εστιατόριο.
3. Το μεσαίο καθιστικό με (φθαρμένες) θέσεις πούλμαν στα πλαϊνά του, ενώ ίσα που διακρίνεται στο βάθος το πλώριο σαλόνι που έχει ένα όμορφο αλλά κλειστό μπαράκι.
Και στα τρία υπάρχουν τηλεοράσεις πλάσμα.

Οι φωτο είναι από κινητό μιας και οι άθλιες μπαταρίες με πρόδωσαν...

----------


## nautikos

Συμπαθητικο φαινεται εσωτερικα, με την προϋποθεση να εχει λιγους επιβατες να κυκλοφορουν, γιατι φανταζομαι τοτε θα ειναι λιγο κουραστικο. Παντως με αφορμη το ποστ σου ξανακοιτουσα πως ηταν και πως εγινε...

Δυστυχως η μεταμορφωση του ειναι τραγικη, δεν εχει ουτε στο μισο αυτο το ''κατι'' που ειχε παλια και σε προκαλουσε να το ταξιδεψεις. Απο οτι βλεπω ουτε και στη βαρδιολα δεν μπορεις να πας, ουτε πρυμα γιατι ειναι τα ρεμεντζα και απαγορευεται φανταζομαι, ουσιαστικα εχει ενα ανοιχτο ντεκ μονο. Αλλα τωρα που του βγαλανε και τις σωστικες λεμβους ειναι σαν γιαπι. Κριμα, αν αναλογιστουμε την ιστορια του, τους οπαδους του και την παλια του φινετσα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Προσωπικά, νιώθω ότι είναι πολύ σημαντικό να ταξιδεύει αυτό το πλοίο εδώ.
Η μετασκευή του είναι σίγουρα φρικτή.
Αλλά σίγουρα διατηρούνται ακόμα κάποια ψήγματα από την παλιά του ομορφιά και την παλιά του αίγλη.
Τυχερός ο φίλος Ellinis που το ταξίδεψε και τυχεροί και εμείς αν προλάβουμε να το ταξιδέψουμε.
Προς το παρόν, τον ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό και εξωτερικό του πλοίου.

----------


## Ellinis

> Συμπαθητικο φαινεται εσωτερικα, με την προϋποθεση να εχει λιγους επιβατες να κυκλοφορουν, γιατι φανταζομαι τοτε θα ειναι λιγο κουραστικο. Παντως με αφορμη το ποστ σου ξανακοιτουσα πως ηταν και πως εγινε...
> 
> Δυστυχως η μεταμορφωση του ειναι τραγικη, δεν εχει ουτε στο μισο αυτο το ''κατι'' που ειχε παλια και σε προκαλουσε να το ταξιδεψεις. Απο οτι βλεπω ουτε και στη βαρδιολα δεν μπορεις να πας, ουτε πρυμα γιατι ειναι τα ρεμεντζα και απαγορευεται φανταζομαι, ουσιαστικα εχει ενα ανοιχτο ντεκ μονο.


'Εχεις δίκιο, με πολλούς επιβάτες τα πράγματα δυσκολεύουν κάπως. Τώρα για τα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα, υπάρχουν χώροι για περπάτημα και για να ρεμβάσεις απλά προς τα πρύμνα μπερδεύονται κάπως λόγω της μετασκευής. 
Η πρόσβαση στην βαρδιόλα δεν επιτρέπεται αλλά ούτε και πρύμα. Μάλιστα τα ρεμέντζα που έχει στο κομμάτι που προσθέσαν είναι τα ίδια που τα μεταφέραν από τις παλιές τους θέσεις.

----------


## NGV Liamone

> Eπειδή κάποιος φίλος ανησυχεί για το καράβι που θα τον ταξιδέψει, ορίστε κάποιες φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του.
> 
> 1. Το πρύμνιο σαλόνι με το original everest.
> 2. Το self service με το μικρό εστιατόριο.
> 3. Το μεσαίο καθιστικό με (φθαρμένες) θέσεις πούλμαν στα πλαϊνά του, ενώ ίσα που διακρίνεται στο βάθος το πλώριο σαλόνι που έχει ένα όμορφο αλλά κλειστό μπαράκι.
> Και στα τρία υπάρχουν τηλεοράσεις πλάσμα.
> 
> Οι φωτο είναι από κινητό μιας και οι άθλιες μπαταρίες με πρόδωσαν...


Να είσαι καλά. Ελπίζω στο τέλος Αυγούστου να ανεβάσω καλύτερες :Cool:

----------


## Nautikos II

Αυριο θα μπω στον................:mrgreen:*Βαποραρο*:mrgreen: και σε 15 - 20 μερες με την επιστροφη θα ανεβασω εσωτερικες και εξωτερικες

----------


## scoufgian

> Αυριο θα μπω στον................:mrgreen:*Βαποραρο*:mrgreen: και σε 15 - 20 μερες με την επιστροφη θα ανεβασω εσωτερικες και εξωτερικες


περαστικα σου............

----------


## Nautikos II

Eιναι τυχη βουνο2008-07-09_193312.png

----------


## NGV Liamone

> περαστικα σου............


Γιατί το λές αυτό :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sylver23

στο λιμανι της καβαλας μαλλον τον σεπτεμβρη

----------


## MYTILENE

Kαράβαρος ε???? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !!!!!!Πολύ καλή η φώτο σου φίλε,αλλά τη κάνει καλύτερη το....... θηρίο κακά τα ψέμματα :Razz: !!!! :Razz:

----------


## Rocinante

Ειχα αναφερθει και στο παρελθον για το ποσο λειπει σε καποιους αυτο το καραβακι που μεταμορφωθηκε σε τερας. δυστυχως δεν μπορουμε να τους το επιστρεψουμε ετσι που το κανανε. Τα αφιερωματα ειναι απιστευτα εως και βιβλια...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MS_Panagia_Soumela
και
http://www.whsmith.co.uk/CatalogAndS...871947694.html

----------


## NGV Liamone

στη γέφυρα του Σουμελά, λίγο έξω από τον Αη-Στράτη. Συμπαθητικό το καραβάκι τελικά. Μας πάγωσε λίγο ο κλιμασμός στην καμπίνα. Α και κάτι άλλο...Εχουν καταντήσει γραφικοί οι τύποι με το να λένε σε κάθε δρομολόγιο ότι το καράβι δεν θα δέσει στα Ψαρά. Και αυτό και από Καβάλα και από Ψαρά. Ακόμη και με 5αρι βγάζουνε ανακοινώσεις ότι μπορεί να μην δέσει και βάζουν το κόσμο να υπογράφει χαρτιά. Έλεος, αν θέλουν να βγάλουν το νησί από το δρομολόγιο ας μας το πουν αλλιώς μην τρομοκρατούν το κόσμο και ιδιαίτερα τους κατοίκους που περιμένουν πως και πως το καράβι. Οκ το λιμάνι δεν είναι από τα καλύτερα αλλά ο τωρινός καπετάνιος το βάζει για πλάκα.

----------


## SpyrosB

Το Παναγία Σουμελά στο Λάυριο 28/8/2008

----------


## manolis m.

Auto to ploio etsi opws to vlepw mou erxetai na to anatinaksw...Pws einai etsi ?? einai sxedio tou 1936 pou ilopoithike to 1976!!

----------


## marsant

Oντως ειναι καπως.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## esperos

Tο  καραβάκι  ήταν  ωραίο  αλλά  έπεσε  θύμα  πλοιοκτητών  &  ναυπηγών. Το  αποτέλεσμα;  Τερατογένεση!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Linz, το καραβι, παροτι ειναι του 1976, ο σχεδιασμος του ειναι της δεκαετιας του 1930. Η IOMSPC, δεν φημιζεται και για τις πρωτοπορειες της! Ο Κορναρος ειναι πολυ πιο ομορφος! Και αν δεν σου αρεσει αυτο, να σου πω τοτε για το Κιμωλος, κατασκευης του 1962!!!

----------


## marioskef

Προσωπικά μια μια καλή ανακαίνηση ξενοδοχιακού, το αρχικό Σουμελά όπως ήταν όταν ήρθε, μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ!
Μετά η ΣΑΟΣ νομίζω απλά νομιζε οτι το πλοό που μετασκευάζει ήταν διαφορετικό και η δουλειά που έκανε ήταν λιγο άσχετη

----------


## SpyrosB

> *Επίσχεση εργασίας στο "Παναγία Σουμελά" που παραμένει δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου*            [Δημοσιεύτηκε στις  2/10/2008 - 7:51:00 μμ]                                  
> Δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου βρίσκεται από χθες το πλοίο «Παναγία Σουμελά» χωρίς να εκτελεί τα προγραμματισμένα δρομολόγια, λόγω επίσχεσης εργασίας που πραγματοποιεί από χθες το πλήρωμά του, για την μη καταβολή των δεδουλευμένων πολλών μηνών. Αυτή την ώρα συνεχίζονται οι διαβουλεύσεις μεταξύ της εταιρείας «ΣΑΟΣ» και του πληρώματος, προκειμένου να βρεθεί λύση και να συνεχιστεί ομαλά η εκτέλεση των δρομολογίων. Η επίσχεση εργασίας στο «Παναγία Σουμελά» αφήνει χωρίς ακτοπλοική κάλυψη τη Λήμνο και τον ¶γιο Ευστράτιο με την κεντρική Ελλάδα.
> Εντωμεταξύ, χθες με επιστολή του στον Έπαρχο Λήμνου ο Εμπορικός Σύλλογος του νησιού ζητάει την άμεση συνεδρίαση της Συντονιστικής Επιτροπής Αγώνα για τις ακτοπλοϊκές συγκοινωνίες. Σε δηλώσεις του στην ΕΡΑ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ ο Έπαρχος Λήμνου Δημήτρης Σάραγκας ανέφερε ότι τις επόμενες ημέρες θα συγκαλέσει συνεδρίαση της Συντονιστικής Επιτροπής Αγώνα, ενώ ανέφερε ότι βρίσκεται σε συνεχή επαφή με την ηγεσία του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας για την επίλυση του προβλήματος. Εντωμεταξύ, πρόβλημα χθες παρουσιάστηκε και στα άλλα δύο πλοία της εταιρείας «ΣΑΟΣ», «ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ» και «ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ», καθώς προχθές έληξε η ελευθεροπλοϊα τους, η οποία δεν μπορούσε να ανανεωθεί λόγω μη καταβολής των οφειλών της εταιρείας στο ΝΑΤ. Τα πλοία αναχώρησαν για τους προορισμούς τους με καθυστέρηση ωρών και μετά την διευθέτηση του προβλήματος.


http://www.aegeantimes.gr/article.asp?id=27032&type=2




> *Χωρίς ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση Λήμνος και Αϊ-Στράτης*
> 
> 
> Αποκλεισμένα από την υπόλοιπη χώρα παραμένουν επί έξι ημέρες η Λήμνος και ο Αϊ-Στράτης. Τα δύο πλοία της ΣΑΟΣ που συνέδεαν τα νησιά με το Λαύριο και την Καβάλα έχουν αποσυρθεί λόγω χρεών προς το ΝΑΤ και το πλήρωμα, που έχει προχωρήσει σε επίσχεση εργασίας.Όπως αναφέρει η εφημερίδα Ελευθεροτυπία, το πλοίο «Παναγία Σουμελά», πλοιοκτησίας της εταιρίας ΣΑΟΣ, που συνδέει τα δύο νησιά με την Αττική τέσσερις φορές την εβδομάδα, έδεσε εδώ και έξι ημέρες στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου, λόγω χρεών στο ΝΑΤ, αλλά και χρεών μισθοδοσίας στο πλήρωμα του καραβιού που έχει προχωρήσει σε επίσχεση εργασίας.
> Ανάλογη είναι η κατάσταση του πλοίου «Σαμοθράκη» της ίδιας εταιρίας που συνδέει τη Λήμνο με την Καβάλα, το οποίο και αυτό -όποτε ταξιδεύει λόγω συχνών και σοβαρών βλαβών- αποσύρεται εντός της ημέρας, έχοντας χρέη στο ΝΑΤ.
> Όπως αναφέρει η εφημερίδα, στην απομόνωση και την οικονομική καταστροφή των κατοίκων των νησιών μελετά να δώσει προσωρινή ανάσα το υπουργείο Εθνικής Αμυνας, διά της μεταφοράς εμπορευμάτων από και προς τη Λήμνο με αρματαγωγά πλοία του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού.


http://ta-nea.dolnet.gr/default.asp?pid=41&nid=944719

----------


## manolis m.

Paei kai auto..na doume poio tha douleuei se ligo gia tin Saos...

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Paei kai auto..na doume poio tha douleuei se ligo gia tin Saos...


krimas gia tin eteria alla kai gia ta nisia pantos den exei kai ta kalitera ploia sto egeo.. alla otan ixa taxidefsi me to samo8raki itan toulaxiston ka8aro kai emina euxaristimenos 8a ξanapigena>> :Very Happy:

----------


## rom

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΧΑΘΗΚΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ. ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΡΙΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΟΠΝΙΓΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΣΑΡΑΒΑΛΟ. ΠΡΙΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 2 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΑΥΡΙΟ. ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕ. ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΑΠΕΛΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΜΙΛΗΣΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΑΣΧΗΜΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙΡΟ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΡΙΜΑ ΝΑ ΑΦΗΝΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΒΟΡΕΙΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ  ΓΝΩΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΕΜΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΑΦΗΝΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΟΥΝ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ.

----------


## despo

Οσο και να θέλετε να βγάλετε αχρηστο το καράβι, σας πληροφορώ οτι κάνει κανονικότατα τα δρομολόγιά του. Δηλαδή σε τέτοια άγονη γραμμή τι να έμπαινε κανένα παλάτι, για να κουβαλάει τι, τα ψαρια, τα δεματα η καμμια εκατοστή ανθρώπους ?. Αν τα βγάζαμε ολα 'σαπιοκάραβα', επρεπε τωρα τα μισά καράβια να τα έχουμε στειλει στο πυρ το εξότερον...

----------


## Haddock

> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΡΙΜΑ ΝΑ ΑΦΗΝΟΥΝ ... ΤΗΝ ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΟΥΝ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ.


Η Attica ήδη ετοιμάζεται να στείλει όλη την πορτάδα των Superfast να εξυπηρετήσει τους απανταχού ακρίτες σε κάθε βραχονησίδα. Βέβαια, πρωτίστως, πρέπει να μεριμνήσουμε για την κατασκευή link-span...

----------


## manolis m.

Koita na deis file mou! Otan ena ploio exei sigkekrimenes naupigikes grammes kai esi pas kai to allazeis teleiws apo mesi ews prima sigoura auto exei katalitiki simvoli sto pws to ploio tha simperiferetia ston kairo!

----------


## aeghina

[quote=despo;128439]Οσο και να θέλετε να βγάλετε αχρηστο το καράβι, σας πληροφορώ οτι κάνει κανονικότατα τα δρομολόγιά του. Δηλαδή σε τέτοια άγονη γραμμή τι να έμπαινε κανένα παλάτι, για να κουβαλάει τι, τα ψαρια, τα δεματα η καμμια εκατοστή ανθρώπους ?. Αν τα βγάζαμε ολα 'σαπιοκάραβα', επρεπε τωρα τα μισά καράβια να τα έχουμε στειλει στο πυρ το εξότερον...

ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑΝ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΣΕΒΕΣΑΙ. ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΡΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΝΕΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΕΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΜΕΡΙΔΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΒΙΩΣΕΙΣ. ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΔΕΝ ΔΙΑΘΕΤΕΙ. ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΠΑΤΑΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΝΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ. ΕΑΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ.

----------


## Rocinante

Ενα απο τα ελαχιστα πλοια που ταξιδευουν σημερα.
Μαθημενο αλλωστε στις συνθηκες της Ιρλανδικης θαλασσας...

----------


## SpyrosB

Γνωρίζει κανείς την ένταση των ανέμων εκείνη την ώρα στο Β.Αιγαίο; Πάντως τώρα 5~6 πρέπει να έχει εκεί.

----------


## alcaeos

εδω ενα  plan  του πλοιου sorry αλλα ειναι τραβιγμενη απο κινητο..

----------


## minoan7

1/5/2008 στο λιμάνι της Καβάλας λίγο πριν και μετά την αναχώρηση του.
soumela1.jpg

soumela2.jpg

soumela3.jpg

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Αυτο το βαπορι δεν μου αρεσει αλλα η 3η φωτογραφια με "εστειλε"  :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

για τα πανηγυρια ειναι το πλοιο.δεν πανε να το πεταξουνε να ησυχασουμε........ :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## despo

Ηρεμα βρε παιδιά, εσυ το σπίτι σου το πετάς ?.

----------


## scoufgian

> Ηρεμα βρε παιδιά, εσυ το σπίτι σου το πετάς ?.


το πετας καταλαβες πιστευω με ποια εννοια το ειπα......

----------


## Leo

> 1/5/2008 στο λιμάνι της Καβάλας λίγο πριν και μετά την αναχώρηση του.


Φίλε minoan7, μετά την παραίνεση του Νίκου για να πας *εδώ*, εγώ θα επιμείνω ότι επιβάλλεται να το κάνεις και να σου πώ συγχαρητήρια για το αρχείο σου, αλλά και για την ποιότητα των φωοτγραφιών σου. Ευχαριστούμε για όλα  :Very Happy: .

----------


## despo

Δεν καταλαβαίνω με ποια έννοια το λες, μπορεί σε κάποιον να μην αρέσει ενα πλοίο, ομως σε καμμιά περίπτωση -έχω την εντύπωση- δεν είναι δυνατό να εκφραζόμαστε ετσι και ειδικά εμείς που σε αυτό το χώρο που θα πρέπει να αγαπάμε τα καράβια.

----------


## sylver23

τι κακοι που ησαστε.μινοαν οτι εχεις ανεβασει μεχρι τωρα ειναι εκπληκτικο..καλη συνεχεια

----------


## scoufgian

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω με ποια έννοια το λες, μπορεί σε κάποιον να μην αρέσει ενα πλοίο, ομως σε καμμιά περίπτωση -έχω την εντύπωση- δεν είναι δυνατό να εκφραζόμαστε ετσι και ειδικά εμείς που σε αυτό το χώρο που θα πρέπει να αγαπάμε τα καράβια.


τελος παντων.καλα να περνας............

----------


## giorgos....

αυτό το πλοίο πρίν έρθει στην Ελλάδα και φάει αυτή τη φρικιαστική μετεσκευή ήταν ενα πολύ όμορφο καράβι.. πώς κατάφερε ο ναυπηγός που σχεδίασε τη μετασκευή να κάνει *το ένα πλοίο δύο* αδυνατό να το καταλάβω..
δέν θέλω να το παίξω ειδικός (γιατί δεν είμαι) αλλά η συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση βγάζει μάτι..
πάντως ακόμα και έτσι παραμένει καράβι και μας αρκεί να το βλέπουμε να σκίζει το νερό..

----------


## AegeanIslands

Στο ησυχαστηριο - λιμανι του Λαυριου:SOUME.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Μια καλοκαιρινή .....ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ μπαίνωντας στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης,έτσι για να μη ξεχνάμε το πλοίο :Razz:  :Razz: !!!Για ολους τους φίλους. :Wink: soumi forum.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Και το.....σβουρίδι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): του στο λιμάνι!!!!soumi2.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

> αυτό το πλοίο πρίν έρθει στην Ελλάδα και φάει αυτή τη φρικιαστική μετεσκευή ήταν ενα πολύ όμορφο καράβι.. πώς κατάφερε ο ναυπηγός που σχεδίασε τη μετασκευή να κάνει *το ένα πλοίο δύο* αδυνατό να το καταλάβω..


ολα γίνονται στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν έφτιαγε ο ναυπηγός αλλά οι απαιτήσεις του πλοιοκτήτη  :Very Happy:  λέμε τώρα  :Razz:  που ήθελε να βγάλει απο τη μύγα ξίγκυ

----------


## scoufgian

κατι μου λεει οτι αυτο το πευκο θελει κοψιμο.κανε και καμια δουλεια στο σπιτι.ολο καφεδες εισαι......... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## MYTILENE

Δε μπορείς να φανταστείς φίλε πόοοοοσες προσπαθειες έχω κάνει να το κόψω φίλε.ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ αλλά μη ξεχνάς κάτι:ΡΟΥΦΙΑΝΟΙ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> Δε μπορείς να φανταστείς φίλε πόοοοοσες προσπαθειες έχω κάνει να το κόψω φίλε.ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ αλλά μη ξεχνάς κάτι:ΡΟΥΦΙΑΝΟΙ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ


ετοιμασε το αλυσοπριονο κι ερχομαι.θα στο κοψω εγω........

----------


## sylver23

βρε ντροπη σας.δεν ντρεπεστε.?το πευκακι σας εφταιξε

----------


## scoufgian

> βρε ντροπη σας.δεν ντρεπεστε.?το πευκακι σας εφταιξε


σουτ εσυ.ασε με να κανω δουλεια μου.......ξερω τι κανω :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## MYTILENE

> βρε ντροπη σας.δεν ντρεπεστε.?το πευκακι σας εφταιξε


Φίλε μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο αλλά δε μπορείς να φανταστείς ΠΟΟΟΟΟΟΣΟ δύσκολη μου κάνει τη ζωή αυτό το ρημαδο-δέντρο,δε μπορώ να βγάλω σωστές και καλές φώτο και αυτό με χαλααααααααει :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Φίλε μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο αλλά δε μπορείς να φανταστείς ΠΟΟΟΟΟΟΣΟ δύσκολη μου κάνει τη ζωή αυτό το ρημαδο-δέντρο,δε μπορώ να βγάλω σωστές και καλές φώτο και αυτό με χαλααααααααει


για το πευκο θα σε βοηθησω εγω, σιγα το πραγμα ενα πευκο, εμεις κατω στη ζαχαρω εξαφανισαμε τοσα στρεμματα και δαση στο πιτς φυτιλι, η ειδικοτης μας. σε αυτη τη μετασκευη, χαθηκε ο κοσμος να ριξει ενα ακομα καταστρωμα? μηπως το πηγαινε για οχηματαγωγο και δεν του βγηκε? η ξεμεινε απο χρηματα στην επεκταση-δημιουργια καταστρωματων?

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Εδω 4 φωτογραφιες του Παναγια Σουμελα σημερα το πρωι στο Λαυριο.\
DSC03379.jpg
DSC03381.jpg
DSC03382.jpg
DSC03380.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Εδω 4 φωτογραφιες του Παναγια Σουμελα σημερα το πρωι στο Λαυριο.\
> DSC03379.jpg
> DSC03381.jpg
> DSC03382.jpg
> DSC03380.jpg


καποιος ηταν ακριβως απο πισω σου αλλα δεν τον πηρες χαμπαρι που σε παρακαλουθουσε.......... :Razz:  :Razz: δεν ξερω αν προσεξες αλλα εκεινη τη στιγμη ειχαμε και meeting υψηλου επιπεδου στη μπουκαπορτα του Παναγια Σουμελα.......αντε ας προσθεσω κι εγω αλλη μια φωτοαλλα απο ψηλα.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24751

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> καποιος ηταν ακριβως απο πισω σου αλλα δεν τον πηρες χαμπαρι που σε παρακαλουθουσε..........δεν ξερω αν προσεξες αλλα εκεινη τη στιγμη ειχαμε και meeting υψηλου επιπεδου στη μπουκαπορτα του Παναγια Σουμελα.......αντε ας προσθεσω κι εγω αλλη μια φωτοαλλα απο ψηλα.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24751


Γιαννη πρωτον πολυ ωραια φωτο!!Δευτερον το meeting ηταν πανω στο πλοιο ή εξω?Τριτον ηρθε και μας μιλησε(ημουν με ενα φιλο μου) ενας αντρας.Μηπως ηταν αυτος ο καποιος που με παρακολουθουσε? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## scoufgian

> Γιαννη πρωτον πολυ ωραια φωτο!!Δευτερον το meeting ηταν πανω στο πλοιο ή εξω?Τριτον ηρθε και μας μιλησε(ημουν με ενα φιλο μου) ενας αντρας.Μηπως ηταν αυτος ο καποιος που με παρακολουθουσε?


η συναντηση πραγματοποιηθηκε στο καταπελτη του πλοιου.Εγω παντως δεν σας μιλησα,μονο παρακολουθουσα το εργο σας....... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> η συναντηση πραγματοποιηθηκε στο καταπελτη του πλοιου.Εγω παντως δεν σας μιλησα,μονο παρακολουθουσα το εργο σας.......


Τοτε δεν σε ειδα :Sad:  προσεξα μονο κατι ανθρωπους να περπατανε πανω στο πλοιο.Ηθελα να παω εκει που ηταν δεμενο για να βγαλω φωτογραφια τη πρυμη του αλλα δεν προλαβαινα γιατι ηταν η ωρα για να φυγουμε.

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε MYTILENE κοίτα στην πρώτη φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο φίλος NISOS MYKONOS.. φαίνεται το Παναγία Σουμελά στο Λαύριο και πίσω του το Εξπρές Λήμνος. πρόσεξε το πρυμνιό deck του Λήμνος που φαίνεται ακριβώς πάνω απο το Σουμελά. Τώρα φαντάσου οτι το deck αυτό είναι του Σουμελά και δές πόσο πιο όμορφο φαίνεται..

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Γιωργο το προσεξα και εγω!Πραγματικα θα ηταν πολυ ωραιο αν ειχε τετοιο deck..... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## MYTILENE

όντως καλό και μπράβο για τη παρατηρητικοτητά σου, αλλά πιστεύω οτι θέλει ΠΟΛΥ δουλειά για να γίνει απλά.........όμορφο :Razz:

----------


## gpav

> Με βάση ότι άκουσα από φίλους που ταξίδεψανε και μου τα μεταφέρανε όλοι μου είπανε τα ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ.
> 1.Καίκι ο ένας
> 2.Λες και μπήκα σε στάβλο ο αλλός
> 3.Όσοι ταξιδεύουν με αυτό είναι ήρωες
> Τους χαρακτήρησα υπερβολικούς, αλλά επέμεναν


το χειροτερο πλοιο που εχω μπει ποτε...
ΔΕΝ ΞΑΝΑΜΠΑΙΝΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΠΟΛΕΜΟΥ, ΧΤΥΠΑ ΞΥΛΟ...
ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ ΚΟΥΝΗΜΑ(μερικοι λέγανε οτι παλια ήταν ποταμόπλοιο  :Razz: ) ΚΑΙ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ ΒΡΩΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑ
ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να βαλει κανενα η ΝΕΛ(όπως έτυχε τωρα με το Μυτιληνη) μπας κ δει το Βόρειο αιγαίο χαιρι...
Α, ρε κεντέρη...μας εφυγες...

----------


## sylver23

αχ μην ακουω για ποταμοπλοια.....καλως ηρθες.αμα δεν βρομαει το πλοιο καραβιλα δεν ειναι πλοιο!!!!!!!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## gpav

Μακάρι να βρώμαγε καραβίλα... κατσικίλα βρώμαγε και μάλιστα σε όλα τα καταστρώματα(τι ολα δηλαδή 1 έχει...)
δύσκολη νύχτα...

μακαρι να μπει κανένας θεοφιλος στα δρομολόγια του ΒΑ Αιγαίου...

Υ.Γ.: Καλώς σας βρήκα! Υπέροχο forum! συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## giorgos....

πάντως ποταμόπλοιο δέν ήταν..
lady of man.jpg
www.ferry-site.dk

----------


## Leo

Και ωραίο καραβόσκαρο ήταν... Τώρα πως το καταντήσαμε εμείς προτιμώ να μην το σχολιάσω  :Sad: .

----------


## Νaval22

προσωπικά δεν μου άρεσε ούτε πρίν τη μετασκευή ούτε βέβαια και τώρα,ένα σχέδιο του 1930 μπλιάχ (παντελώς εκτός των ενδιαφερόντων μου) που βγήκε απο τα συρτάρια το 1970

----------


## Speedkiller

> προσωπικά δεν μου άρεσε ούτε πρίν τη μετασκευή ούτε βέβαια και τώρα,ένα σχέδιο του 1930 μπλιάχ (παντελώς εκτός των ενδιαφερόντων μου) που βγήκε απο τα συρτάρια το 1970


Nα συμφωνήσω με το Στέφανο...Απλά νομίζω πως η μετασκευή το αποτελείωσε...

----------


## mitilinios

Ξεκίνησε το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ από Λαύριο σήμερα το απόγευμα αφού έληξε η απεργία.  :Razz:

----------


## minoan7

Μετά το Σαντορινάκι και Ταξιάρχη ηρθε και το Σουμελά στη Καβάλα
Μια φωτογραφία με ακετή σκουριά
pansou1.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

υπεροχη φωτογραφια.οσο για τη σκουρια τι να πουμε.παλι καλα που πλεει.......

----------


## esperos

Ένα  <<μέλος>>  του  πλοίου  όμως  έμεινε  εκτός   και  κάθεται  τώρα  στο  Πέραμα  χωρίς  να  κάνει  τίποτα  εκεί  παρατημένο.  Είπα  να  το  πάρω  μπας  και  κάνω  καμιά  θαλάσσια  βολτίτσα,  αλλά  βρε  παιδί  μου  πολύ  βαριά . :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

PANAGIA SOUMELA.JPG

----------


## polykas

> Μετά το Σαντορινάκι και Ταξιάρχη ηρθε και το Σουμελά στη Καβάλα
> Μια φωτογραφία με ακετή σκουριά
> pansou1.jpg


_Σαν πολλά καράβια βλέπω στην Καβάλα.Μήπως να κανονιστεί καμμιά βολτίτσα..._

----------


## hsw

ακυρώθηκε το αποψινό δρομολόγιο του πλοίου σύμφωνα με αυτό το post...

----------


## moutsokwstas

ζητηθηκε απο τον υπαρχηγο του λιμενικου σωματος-παρεμβαση εισαγγελεα για το παναγια σουμελα, διαβαστε εδω http://www.aiolikanea.gr/news/main/detail.php?ID=43023

----------


## fotini86

Τελικά ο κ.Μανούσης δεν καταλαβαίνει και πολλά... Ζητάει και τα ρέστα. Αν ήταν έτσι όλα τα πλοία που κάνουν άγονες έπρεπε να ακινητοποιηθούν.Από ότι καταλαβαίνω από το άρθρο υπάρχει πλέον ένας φαύλος κύκλος μεταξύ του ΥΕΝ και του κ.Μανούση όσον αφορά τα δεδουλευμένα. Από την μια - αν ισχύει βέβαια - έχει κάποιο δίκαιο ο κ.Μανούσης εάν δεν έχουν πληρωθεί ακόμα τα οφειλόμενα και από την άλλη και το Υπουργείο με την σειρά του έχει και αυτό δίκαιο για την μη τήρηση των συμβάσεων...Αλλά νομίζω παρατραβήχτηκε αυτήν την φορά το σκοινί.

----------


## sylver23

εγω προτιμω να κοιταξω την μερια που εχουν οι ναυτικοι δικιο και δεν εχουν πληρωθει!

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Τελικά ο κ.Μανούσης δεν καταλαβαίνει και πολλά... Ζητάει και τα ρέστα. Αν ήταν έτσι όλα τα πλοία που κάνουν άγονες έπρεπε να ακινητοποιηθούν.Από ότι καταλαβαίνω από το άρθρο υπάρχει πλέον ένας φαύλος κύκλος μεταξύ του ΥΕΝ και του κ.Μανούση όσον αφορά τα δεδουλευμένα. Από την μια - αν ισχύει βέβαια - έχει κάποιο δίκαιο ο κ.Μανούσης εάν δεν έχουν πληρωθεί ακόμα τα οφειλόμενα και από την άλλη και το Υπουργείο με την σειρά του έχει και αυτό δίκαιο για την μη τήρηση των συμβάσεων...Αλλά νομίζω παρατραβήχτηκε αυτήν την φορά το σκοινί.


 και  την πληρωνουν οι κατοικοι των νησιων, ας μπει καποιο τελος σε αυτη την ιστορια, αρκετα μας ταλαιπωρησαν οι κυριοι με τα καμωματα τους τελικα.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

ΕΚΑΝΑ ΕΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΛΑΥΡΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΛΗΜΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΑΦΗΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΕΙΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ.

----------


## fotini86

Μην σε απασχολεί και πολύ αυτό Φίλιππε! Δεν είσαι ο μόνος. Και γω μια φορά ταξίδεψα με πλοίο της ΣΑΟΣ (γιατί δεν υπήρχε άλλο πλοίο για τον προορισμό που ήθελα) και έδωσα υπόσχεση στον εαυτό μου ότι την επόμενη που θα υπάρχει πάλι μόνο πλοίο της ΣΑΟΣ να πάω κολυμπώντας!!!  :Very Happy: 

Μην μιλήσουμε για μέσους όρους ηλικίας των πληρωμάτων!! :???::???:

----------


## opelmanos

> Μην σε απασχολεί και πολύ αυτό Φίλιππε! Δεν είσαι ο μόνος. Και γω μια φορά ταξίδεψα με πλοίο της ΣΑΟΣ (γιατί δεν υπήρχε άλλο πλοίο για τον προορισμό που ήθελα) και έδωσα υπόσχεση στον εαυτό μου ότι την επόμενη που θα υπάρχει πάλι μόνο πλοίο της ΣΑΟΣ να πάω κολυμπώντας!!! 
> 
> Μην μιλήσουμε για μέσους όρους ηλικίας των πληρωμάτων!! :???::???:


 μηπως εχεις δουλεψει στο νονα μαιρη παλια?

----------


## sylver23

τι εννοει ο ποιητης??

----------


## fotini86

Τι ακριβώς εννοείς Μάνο; Αν έχω δουλέψει στο Νόνα Μαίρη;; GA μυρίζομαι..

Πάντως καμία σχέση αν είναι αυτή η απορία σου, δεν είμαι ναυτικός (ή ναυτικίνα :?)

----------


## opelmanos

> Τι ακριβώς εννοείς Μάνο; Αν έχω δουλέψει στο Νόνα Μαίρη;; GA μυρίζομαι..
> 
> Πάντως καμία σχέση αν είναι αυτή η απορία σου, δεν είμαι ναυτικός (ή ναυτικίνα :?)


*Ναι γιατι ηξερα μια φωτεινη που ημασταν στο θεοφιλος και πηγε μετεπειτα στο νονα μαιρη που εχω να τη δω χρονια και νομιζα οτι θα συναντιομασταν μεσω του site .συνεχιζουμε λοιπον*

----------


## fotini86

Ok λοιπόν λύθηκε και αυτό  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  και όπως καταλαβαίνεις έλυσες την απορία του Sylver + την δική μου.  :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

> Μην σε απασχολεί και πολύ αυτό Φίλιππε! Δεν είσαι ο μόνος. Και γω μια φορά ταξίδεψα με πλοίο της ΣΑΟΣ (γιατί δεν υπήρχε άλλο πλοίο για τον προορισμό που ήθελα) και έδωσα υπόσχεση στον εαυτό μου ότι την επόμενη που θα υπάρχει πάλι μόνο πλοίο της ΣΑΟΣ να πάω κολυμπώντας!!! 
> 
> Μην μιλήσουμε για μέσους όρους ηλικίας των πληρωμάτων!! :???::???:


Για πες μου:Όταν λες μέσο όρο ηλικίας των πληρωμάτων τι ενοείς?Ηταν μεγάλης ηλικίας τα μέλη του πληρώματος?

----------


## alcaeos

> Για πες μου:Όταν λες μέσο όρο ηλικίας των πληρωμάτων τι ενοείς?Ηταν μεγάλης ηλικίας τα μέλη του πληρώματος?


εχω ταξιδεψει με το πλοιο, σχεδον ολοι ειναι πανω απο 40!!!!

----------


## fotini86

Ναι Μάνο, ήταν όλοι αρκετά μεγάλοι σε ηλικία!

Όπως αναφέρει και ο alcaeos.

----------


## fotini86

> Τι ακριβώς εννοείς Μάνο; Αν έχω δουλέψει στο Νόνα Μαίρη;; GA μυρίζομαι..
> 
> Πάντως καμία σχέση αν είναι αυτή η απορία σου, δεν είμαι ναυτικός (ή ναυτικίνα :?)


 
Υ. Γ Συγνώμη για το GA. Το Νόνα Μαίρη είναι στην SAOS.

Thks
 :Smile:

----------


## opelmanos

> Ναι Μάνο, ήταν όλοι αρκετά μεγάλοι σε ηλικία!
> 
> Όπως αναφέρει και ο alcaeos.


Παρόμοια κατασταση ειχα συναντησει και στην ΚΟΥΝΕΛΟΠΗ οταν εκανα ενα ταξιδι ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗ-ΡΟΔΟ το 2007.Οσο γερασμενο ήταν το πλοίο άλλο τ'οσο 'ηταν και το πλήρωμα.Με κοιτούσαν με ενα ύφος λές και τους χρωστούσα κάτι

----------


## fotini86

1. Ποια είναι η Κουνελόπη :?: :?: :?: - θέλω να πιστεύω όχι αυτή που φαντάζομαι...

2. Εντάξει δεν είναι τόσο ότι σε κοιτάνε με περίεργο ύφος. ¶ντε ας πούμε ότι αυτό ήταν τυχαίο. Αλλά σε περίπτωση κινδύνου ποιος από τους δύο θα βοηθήσει;;Ο γερασμένος ναυτικός εσένα ή εσύ τον γερασμένο ναυτικό;;;

----------


## opelmanos

> 1. Ποια είναι η Κουνελόπη :?: :?: :?: - θέλω να πιστεύω όχι αυτή που φαντάζομαι...
> 
> 2. Εντάξει δεν είναι τόσο ότι σε κοιτάνε με περίεργο ύφος. ¶ντε ας πούμε ότι αυτό ήταν τυχαίο. Αλλά σε περίπτωση κινδύνου ποιος από τους δύο θα βοηθήσει;;Ο γερασμένος ναυτικός εσένα ή εσύ τον γερασμένο ναυτικό;;;


Η ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ ενοω του Λαγουδημου το πλοιο που ημιβυθιστικε απο τρακαρισμα με αλλο πλοιο και το ξαναφτιαξαν

----------


## dimitris

να λειπουν οι χαρακτηρισμοι του τυπου Κουνελόπη... και οτι αλλο 
τωρα οσο για το πληρωμα του πλοιου οτι ειχαν μεσο ορο πανω απο 40 τι να σας πω κι εσεις οταν φτασετε στην ηλικια αυτη να σας διωξουν απο την δουλεια σας μην συμπληρωσετε τα ενσημα σας ή την υπηρεσια σας ... ελεος.

----------


## fotini86

Οπότε σωστά κατάλαβα...
Εγώ δεν έχω ταξιδέψει ποτέ με GA για να ξέρω τι γίνεται εκεί (και εύχομαι να μην ταξιδέψω ποτέ με τα πλοία της).

Παρόλα αυτά υπάρχει θέμα με τα γερασμένα πλοία. Και η δουλειά μου μου έχει μάθει ότι όταν κάτι δεν πάει καλά μετά γίνεται ένας κύκλος και πέφτεις επάνω στην στραβή. Και κάτι τέτοιο γίνεται με τα πλοία αυτά. Πόση κίνηση μπορεί να έχει ένα πλοίο που είναι μεγαλύτερο και από τον πλοιοκτήτη του;; Όπως γίνεται αντιληπτό από την καθημερινότητα εταιρείες που ασχολούνται σοβαρά με τα πλοία τους έχουν και τον αντίστοιχο αντίκτυπο (βλ. MINOAN)

----------


## opelmanos

> να λειπουν οι χαρακτηρισμοι του τυπου Κουνελόπη... και οτι αλλο 
> τωρα οσο για το πληρωμα του πλοιου οτι ειχαν μεσο ορο πανω απο 40 τι να σας πω κι εσεις οταν φτασετε στην ηλικια αυτη να σας διωξουν απο την δουλεια σας μην συμπληρωσετε τα ενσημα σας ή την υπηρεσια σας ... ελεος.


σωστη και αυτη η περιπτωση δημητρη,αλλα Αν συμβει ομως αυτο που ειπε και η φωτεινη?θα μας σωσει το πληρωμα η  εμεις θα προσπαθησουμε να καθοδηγησουμε το πληρωμα στις σωσιβιες λεμβους? παντα και παντου υπαρχει μια λογικη

----------


## dimitris

αν και ειμαστε εκτος πλεον θεματος κι επειδη εχω κανει ταξιδι με τα πλοια αυτα δεν ειδα κανενα με μπαστουνακι ουτε και με "Π" ας το σταματησουμε εδω γιατι δεν υπαρχει λογος να συζηταμε για κατι που δεν συμβαινει.

----------


## fotini86

Δημήτρη δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που γίνονται τέτοιοι χαρακτηρισμοί εδώ στο forum. 

Συγνώμη κιόλας που λέμε την αλήθεια.

----------


## Speedkiller

Λυπαμαι αλλα θα συμφωνήσω πλήρως με το Δημήτρη!!!Ενας άνθρωπος στα 40 του έιναι άχρηστος δηλαδή???Μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας!!!ΑΝ είναι σωστοί οι άνθρωποι στη δουλειά τους ποιον ενοχλόύν δηλαδη??? :Confused:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Οπότε σωστά κατάλαβα...
> Εγώ δεν έχω ταξιδέψει ποτέ με GA για να ξέρω τι γίνεται εκεί (και εύχομαι να μην ταξιδέψω ποτέ με τα πλοία της).
> 
> Παρόλα αυτά υπάρχει θέμα με τα γερασμένα πλοία. Και η δουλειά μου μου έχει μάθει ότι όταν κάτι δεν πάει καλά μετά γίνεται ένας κύκλος και πέφτεις επάνω στην στραβή. Και κάτι τέτοιο γίνεται με τα πλοία αυτά. Πόση κίνηση μπορεί να έχει ένα πλοίο που είναι μεγαλύτερο και από τον πλοιοκτήτη του;;


Φωτεινή τα πλοία που εξυπηρετούν το νησι (απο μυτιλήνη δεν είσαι?) είναι  μεγαλύτερα σε ηλικία απ την Σουμελα να ξέρεις...Αλλο παλαιό και κακοσυντηρημένο και άλλο απλά παλιό!Εχει τεραστια διαφορα...

----------


## fotini86

Δεν μίλησε κανείς για άχρηστο πλήρωμα. Είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο που σκέφτεσαι όταν μπαίνεις στην τράπεζα και σε εξυπηρετεί ένας κύριος άνω των άντα και ψάχνεται στο πληκτρολόγιο του Η/Υ, είναι όταν μπαίνεις στην αίθουσα του σχολείου και βλέπεις επίσης έναν κύριο ο οποίος δεν έχει πλέον την υπομονή να εξηγήσει σε κάθε μαθητή, είναι το ίδιο...απλά αλλάζει το επάγγελμα και ο χώρος εργασίας.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Δεν μίλησε κανείς για άχρηστο πλήρωμα. Είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο που σκέφτεσαι όταν μπαίνεις στην τράπεζα και σε εξυπηρετεί ένας κύριος άνω των άντα και ψάχνεται στο πληκτρολόγιο του Η/Υ, είναι όταν μπαίνεις στην αίθουσα του σχολείου και βλέπεις επίσης έναν κύριο ο οποίος δεν έχει πλέον την υπομονή να εξηγήσει σε κάθε μαθητή, είναι το ίδιο...απλά αλλάζει το επάγγελμα και ο χώρος εργασίας.


Τεμπλέληδες,κακοδιάθετοι και γενικώς γρουσούζηδες άνθρωποι υπάρχουν σε όλες τις δουλειές ανεξαρτήτως ηλικίας...Πιθανώς και οι συνθήκες εργασίας να μην τους βοηθούν...Νομίζω πως τα παραλες!

----------


## Leo

Καλή μου fotini86, αν δεν έχουμε κάτι ουσιαστικό να πούμε είναι καλύτερο να σιωπούμε. Ευτυχώς teenagers δεν πάνε τα πλοία... ούτε ένα πλοίο κρίνεται απο την ηλικία του πληρώματος του. Να χαίρεσαι όταν σε ταξιδέυουν -αντάρηδες και -ηντάρηδες και να βγάζεις τα παπούτσια όταν ξεκουράζεσαι στην καμπίνα σου. Κριτής ενός πλοίου είναι ένας ειδικός και όχι ένας επιβάτης που "ψάχνεται"... Δεν έχει καμία σχέση η κουβέντα περι πληρωμάτων αν δεν είναι εμπεριστατομένη και με επιχειρήματα.

----------


## nickosps

Δηλαδή τι θέλετε να πείτε ρε παιδιά? Ότι άνθρωποι πάνω από τα 40 είναι άχρηστοι? Αυτό που λέτε είναι σαν να αποδέχεστε την μοίρα σας! Με την ίδια λογική σκεφτείτε ότι αν μεγαλώσετε δεν θα κάνετε για καμία δουλειά και κανείς δεν θα σας θέλει στην δουλειά του. Από τα 40 μέχρι τα 65 που βγαίνεις στην σύνταξη τι θα κάνετε? Αν κάποιος είναι σωστός στη δουλειά του είναι πάντα! Δεν θα ξεχάσω τον καμαρώτο του αγαπημένου μου πλοίου που όντας στα -άντα ήταν τόσο ευγενικός και εξυπηρετικός. Μην τα ισοπεδώνετε όλα...

----------


## alcaeos

και εγω συμφωνω απολυτα. Αλλα μη συγκρίνουμε τωρα πληρωματα δεν θελω να πω παραπανο !!!!!γιατι εχουμε βγει εκτος θεματος

----------


## gpav

προσωπικά όταν είχα ταξιδέψει δεν είχα παρατηρήσει κάτι μεμπτό στη συμπεριφορά των ανθρώπων παρα μόνο όταν είπαμε οτι δεν θα δέσουνε στη Λήμνο και ορμήσανε όλοι που ήταν να κατεβουνε εκει να τους φάνε αλλα και πάλι ήταν κανονικότατη η συμπεριφορά τους...
Α, κ οταν μας είπαν οτι απαγορεύεται να καπνίζουμε σε εκείνο το deck που καθόμασταν και τους είπαμε γιατι έχει και κανένα αλλο να πάμε; και φυσικά δεν απάντησαν τίποτα... προφανώς και δεν περίμεναν να βγούμε στο καταστρωμα φλεβάρη μήνα με 7 μποφορ...

----------


## samothraki

Μου είπαν πως αποπληρώθηκαν και το πλοίο ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια αληθεύει ξέρει κανείς κάτι παραπάνω;

----------


## mitilinios

> Μου είπαν πως αποπληρώθηκαν και το πλοίο ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια αληθεύει ξέρει κανείς κάτι παραπάνω;


Δεν γνωρίζω αν έχουν πληρωθεί όλα τα μέλη του πληρώματος πάντως το πλοίο δεν εκτελεί δρομολόγια. Τα δρομολόγια του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ στο βόρειο Αιγαίο εκτελούνται από το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ της ΝΕΛ.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ;
Pict2006002.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

> ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ;
> Pict2006002.jpg


Στο Λαυριο φιλε nikosnasia,ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ!!!

----------


## cpt babis

Που παει??????? 
http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/

----------


## Leo

Ημέρα εκπλήξεων σήμερα... που πάει?

soumela.JPG

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Λέτε να πάει στη Καβάλα να πιει κάνα καφέ με το αδερφάκι του το Σαμοθράκη???
Ωραίο καιρό έχει, λιακάδα επίσης έχει...
Ή λέτε να πήρε τη γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκη Σποράδες?  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sw8mfz

Μάλλον καπάρωσε την θέση πρόσδεσης του Corsica Express Three στην ΣΑΟΣντάνα της Αλεξανδρούπολης.Τί κάνουν τα ρημάδια τα λιμανιάτικα!

----------


## MILTIADIS

συνεχιζει ακαθεκτο για αλεξανδρουπολη!προφανως παει για παροπλισμο ε?

----------


## Karavostasis

Μολις εφτασε το βασανισμενο στην Αλεξανδρουπολη.

----------


## Leo

> Μολις εφτασε το βασανισμενο στην Αλεξανδρουπολη.


¶ρα λοιπόν η μετακίνηση είχε να κάνει με ελευθέρωση θέσης παροπλισμού και λιγότερα λιμανιάτικα όπως ανέφερε ο φίλος sw8mfz?

Απο την άλλη μπορεί να αλλάξει και το Σάος ΙΙ σε περίπτωση μιας στραβής (χτύπα ξύλο).... κατακαλόκαιρα 8-).

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ στο λιμάνι της ΚΑΒΑΛΑΣ πέρυσυ τον ΜΑΙΟ όταν αντικατέστησε το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ λόγω βλάβης .
kavala.jpg
kavala..jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

15 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ 2008 ΔΙΑΝΥΚΤΕΡΕΥΣΗ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.
Pict20080415.JPG

----------


## gtogias

Η λαίδη της Νήσου Μανν, νυν Παναγία Σουμελά, καμαρωτή καμαρωτή στη Μύρινα. Φωτογραφία του φίλου Σ. Κωνσταντόπουλου:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49066

----------


## giorgos_249

> Η λαίδη της Νήσου Μανν, νυν Παναγία Σουμελά, καμαρωτή καμαρωτή στη Μύρινα. Φωτογραφία του φίλου Σ. Κωνσταντόπουλου:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49066


*
Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία!*

----------


## polykas

> Η λαίδη της Νήσου Μανν, νυν Παναγία Σουμελά, καμαρωτή καμαρωτή στη Μύρινα. Φωτογραφία του φίλου Σ. Κωνσταντόπουλου:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49066


*Yπέροχη φωτογραφία...*

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Πανεμορφη η φωτογραφια σου gtogias.Ενα πολυ ομορφο και καλο καραβακι κατα την γνωμη μου που επεσε σε λαθος χερια.Και τρεις φωτο απο εμενα η πρωτη στο λαυριο περυσι το καλοκαιρι η δευτερη στην Καβαλα και η τριτη παλι στην Καβαλα με το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ.
ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ ΛΑΥΡΙΟ.JPG

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ 1.JPG

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ2.JPG

----------


## Ergis

> Πανεμορφη η φωτογραφια σου gtogias.Ενα πολυ ομορφο και καλο καραβακι κατα την γνωμη μου που επεσε σε λαθος χερια.Και τρεις φωτο απο εμενα η πρωτη στο λαυριο περυσι το καλοκαιρι η δευτερη στην Καβαλα και η τριτη παλι στην Καβαλα με το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ.
> ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ ΛΑΥΡΙΟ.JPG
> 
> ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ 1.JPG
> 
> ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ2.JPG


πολλοι το εχουν χαρακτηρησει ως αποτυχημενη μετασκευη τοκαραβι αυτο.δεν ξερω τι λενε παντως εμενα μο αρεσει παρα πολυ και εμφανισιακα αλλα και περισσοτερο σαν μετασκευη.η δουλεια που εχει γινει ειναι αξιοθαυμαστη πιστευω.πολυ θα ηθελα να το δω στα μερη μου και στην παροναξια-ιος-σαντορινη.Μονο ο στριντζης θα μπορουσε να το σωσει το βπορι αυτο και την εταιρια του φυσικα...α ρε γερασιμε που εισαι.......

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Όντως εμφανισιακα φαίνεται μια χαρά αλλά πέρυσι που έκανα ένα ταξίδι μαζί και είχε γύρω στα 6 μποφόρ το πλοίο δεν είχε καθόλου καλή συμπεριφορά στον καιρό

----------


## sylver23

> η δουλεια που εχει γινει ειναι αξιοθαυμαστη πιστευω.


Συγνώμη φίλε μου Γιώργο αλλα καλύτερα άσε να το κρίνουν το κατα πόσο αξιοθαύμαστη είναι η μετασκευή  οι σχετικοί με το επάγγελμα.
Τωρα ο Στρίντζης πάω και στοίχημα οτι ούτε ζωγραφιστό δεν θα το ήθελε.

----------


## ROVINSONAS

> Συγνώμη φίλε μου Γιώργο αλλα καλύτερα άσε να το κρίνουν το κατα πόσο αξιοθαύμαστη είναι η μετασκευή  οι σχετικοί με το επάγγελμα.
> Τωρα ο Στρίντζης πάω και στοίχημα οτι ούτε ζωγραφιστό δεν θα το ήθελε.


Παιδιά ταξίδεψα πριν εναμιση χρόνο με το πλοίο ως φαντάρος, χειμώνας γύρω στα 7 με 8 μποφόρ!!Από συμπεροφορά στη θάλασσα άστα να πάνε και εσωτερικά το πλοίο απογοητευτικό!!Για να πάω σε μία καμπίνα πέρασα από κάτι σημεία που μου θύμησε οτι πηγαίνω στο μηχανοστάσιο!! Και ήταν ψηλά οι καμπίνες, αν θυμάμαι καλά πρέπει να ήταν Α Β θέση.

----------


## Ergis

> Συγνώμη φίλε μου Γιώργο αλλα καλύτερα άσε να το κρίνουν το κατα πόσο αξιοθαύμαστη είναι η μετασκευή οι σχετικοί με το επάγγελμα.
> Τωρα ο Στρίντζης πάω και στοίχημα οτι ούτε ζωγραφιστό δεν θα το ήθελε.


sylver αφου ξερεις οτι μιλαω καθαρα καραβολατρικα.φυσικα και δεν ειμαι ειδικος.απλως μου αρεσει εμενα σαν εμφανιση και σαν μετασκευη. :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> sylver αφου ξερεις οτι μιλαω καθαρα καραβολατρικα.φυσικα και δεν ειμαι ειδικος.απλως μου αρεσει εμενα σαν εμφανιση και σαν μετασκευη.


Τώρα εσύ ένας ναυπηγός και λάτρης του Αριάδνη, πως είναι δυνατόν να σου αρέσει η μετασκευή του Π. Σουμελά, αυτό θέλει λίγη φαντασία.... που εγώ μάλλον δεν έχω Γιώργο  :Razz:  :Very Happy: . Περί ορέξεως.......  :Wink:

----------


## NGV Liamone

> Παιδιά ταξίδεψα πριν εναμιση χρόνο με το πλοίο ως φαντάρος, χειμώνας γύρω στα 7 με 8 μποφόρ!!Από συμπεροφορά στη θάλασσα άστα να πάνε και εσωτερικά το πλοίο απογοητευτικό!!Για να πάω σε μία καμπίνα πέρασα από κάτι σημεία που μου θύμησε οτι πηγαίνω στο μηχανοστάσιο!! Και ήταν ψηλά οι καμπίνες, αν θυμάμαι καλά πρέπει να ήταν Α Β θέση.


Ταξίδεψα πέρσι για Ψαρά από Λαύριο με 6-7αρι και δεν μπορώ να πώ κακά πράγματα για τη συμπεριφορά του. Οι καμπίνες ήταν πάντως βρώμικες, λίγες και με ένα κλιματισμό που παραλίγο να μας στείλει με πνευμονία:mrgreen:
Καλή του ώρα πάντως...Ποιος να το έλεγε ότι ο αντικαταστάτης του στη γραμμή θα ήταν το Παναγία Θαλασσινή και επίσης ποιός να το έλεγε ότι η διαφορά χρόνου για άφιξη στα Ψαρά από Λαύριο θα ήταν μόλις 20 λεπτά υπέρ του Θαλασσινή...(εεε με μια στάση στα Μεστα). Οσο για τη σύγκριση τιμών τι να πούμε....

----------


## Ergis

> Τώρα εσύ ένας ναυπηγός και λάτρης του Αριάδνη, πως είναι δυνατόν να σου αρέσει η μετασκευή του Π. Σουμελά, αυτό θέλει λίγη φαντασία.... που εγώ μάλλον δεν έχω Γιώργο . Περί ορέξεως.......


ΑΡΧΗΓΕ μου αυτο ειναι εταιρον εκατερον.Αλλο το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ και αλλο το ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ.!!!!ΧΑΩΔΗΣ!!!!! η αποσταση.
εμενα μου αρεσει και αυτο οπως και το μακεδονια που ελπιζω καποια μερα να το δουμε στο αιγαιο.
εχω να ακουσω κραξιμο που θα παει συννεφο βεβαια αλλα αυτο δεν θα με εμποδισει να πω τα πιστευω μου.
γουστα ειναι αυτα και οπως τελικα αποδεικνιεται εχω πολυ ιδιοτροπα γουστα.
ευχομαι πραγματικα να ξαναβγει στο αιγαιο αυτο το βαπορι και ας μην αρεσει...
τελος το off topic μου

----------


## Rocinante

> γουστα ειναι αυτα και οπως τελικα αποδεικνιεται εχω πολυ ιδιοτροπα γουστα.


Φιλε Εργη αν και αποκαλυπτεις οτι πραγματικα εχεις "ιδιοτροπα" γουστα που με αιφνιδιαζουν, πολυ γουσταρω που πας κοντρα στο ρευμα διοτι οπως συνηθιζω να λεω DE GUSTIBUS NON EST DISPUTANDUM.
Μπραβο σου λοιπον και συνεχισε να λες τη γνωμη σου αλλα σε παρακαλω στο θεμα των Ελαιοχρωματισμων- μετασκευων μεινε μακρυα απο το Horsa :-D:-D:-D

----------


## Ergis

> Φιλε Εργη αν και αποκαλυπτεις οτι πραγματικα εχεις "ιδιοτροπα" γουστα που με αιφνιδιαζουν, πολυ γουσταρω που πας κοντρα στο ρευμα διοτι οπως συνηθιζω να λεω DE GUSTIBUS NON EST DISPUTANDUM.
> Μπραβο σου λοιπον και συνεχισε να λες τη γνωμη σου αλλα σε παρακαλω στο θεμα των Ελαιοχρωματισμων- μετασκευων μεινε μακρυα απο το Horsa :-D:-D:-D


σευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια συναδελφε.μην ανησυχεις δεν προκειται να το πειραξω.αλλα και αν ποτε το πειραξω θα ειναι για αλλαγη σινιαλλων που δεν το βλεπω.ειμαι λατρης της τριαδας αυτης και δεν νομιζω να της βαλω χερι. :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

Προχθεσινή φωτο του ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ στην Αλεξανδρούπολη. 
Πλήρης εικόνα εγκατάληψης, με τρεξίματα και σκουριές σε όλο του το ξεθωρισμένο σκαρί.
Πραγματικά λυπήθηκα για την εικόνα του καραβιού, δεν αξίζει τέτοια μεταχείρηση σε μια Λαίδη (του Μάν)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

soumela2.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Προχθεσινή φωτο του ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ στην Αλεξανδρούπολη. 
> Πλήρης εικόνα εγκατάληψης, με τρεξίματα και σκουριές σε όλο του το ξεθωρισμένο σκαρί.
> Πραγματικά λυπήθηκα για την εικόνα του καραβιού, δεν αξίζει τέτοια μεταχείρηση σε μια Λαίδη (του Μάν)  
> 
> soumela2.jpg


Πω πω  :Sad: Θα γίνει εστία μόλυνσης σε λίγο καιρό εκεί.Θα μου πείς και να ταν μόνο αυτό το πλόιο που σαπίζει :Sad:

----------


## cpt babis

> Πω πω Θα γίνει εστία μόλυνσης σε λίγο καιρό εκεί.Θα μου πείς και να ταν μόνο αυτό το πλόιο που σαπίζει


 Δεν θελω να φανταστω πως θα ειναι το ΝΟΝΑ ΜΑΙΡΥ :Sad:

----------


## Ellinis

Παραδόξως το ΝΟΝΑ ΜΑΙΡΗ δεν είναι και τόσο χάλια... για δες εδώ.

----------


## fotini86

Απίστευτο! Μόνο το Σάος ΙΙ θα πρέπει να βρίσκεται σε πιο αξιοπρεπή κατάσταση, μιας που είναι και το μόνο που κινείται.. 

Αν και για να είμαι ειλικρινής ήθελα να εκφραστώ πιο ελεύθερα για το Σουμελά....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Θα κρατηθώ!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Θυμηστε μου κατι. Αν θυμαμε καλα το Σουμελα αρχισε περσι δρομολογια προς αντικατασταση του Σαμοθρακη αν θυμαμε που επαθε ζημια? Και ηδη οταν εφυγε ηταν μεσα στη σκουρια. Δεξαμενιστηκε μετα?
Ετσι εγινε ή οπως συνηθως δεν θυμαμε τιποτα? :Sad:

----------


## mitsakos

ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ 4 ΠΟΥ ΣΚΟΥΡΙΑΖΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥΠΟΛΗΣ!!!

----------


## fotini86

Η επέλαση της σκουριάς γίνεται στο λιμάνι της Αλεξανδρούπολης!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Noμίζω πως τα λες καλά. Εκτός του Σαος ΙΙ, του Σουμελά ήταν το τελευταίο που συνέχισε να ταξιδεύει αν και κατά περιόδους το σταμάταγε είτε το πλήρωμα του λόγω οφειλών, είτε οι προμηθευτές καυσίμων.

----------


## Rocinante

> Noμίζω πως τα λες καλά. Εκτός του Σαος ΙΙ, του Σουμελά ήταν το τελευταίο που συνέχισε να ταξιδεύει αν και κατά περιόδους το σταμάταγε είτε το πλήρωμα του λόγω οφειλών, είτε οι προμηθευτές καυσίμων.


 Ellinis μετα την μετασκευη του δεξαμενιστηκε ποτε?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι έχουμε δει καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες από τους δεξαμενισμούς της Λαίδης εν Ελλάδι.
Οι φωτογράφοι ήταν πολλοί και έδωσαν τον καλύτερο εαυτό τους.

----------


## Ellinis

Mιας και ήταν αδύνατο να το πιάσω ολόκληρο από κοντά λόγω εμποδίων, έκανα ένα κολάζ... 
Ολόκληρο αλλά από πιο μακριά το ανέβασα στο γκάλερι.

Image1.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Το πλοίο χτές το απόγευμα στο λιμάνι της Αλεξανδρούπολης.Είχα την χαρά να επισκευτώ και αυτό το λιμάνι και να δω τα πλοία της Σαος από κοντά.Πέρα από το τσουχτερό κρύο κατάφερα και τράβηξα κάποιες φωτογραφίες.Εντύπωση μου έκανε ο καταπέλτης που από τον αέρα  έχει ξύσει στην κυριολεξία την άσφαλτο!! :Sad: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69348

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69349

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69350

----------


## stratoscy

Ο καταπέλτης κάνει για να σκάβουν δρόμους!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Τουλάχιστον είναι στη θέση του. Αλλά αν συνεχίσει έτσι τον βλέπω να καταλήγει σαν τον καταπέλτη του Εξπρές Λήμνος.*

----------


## noulos

> Mιας και ήταν αδύνατο να το πιάσω ολόκληρο από κοντά λόγω εμποδίων, έκανα ένα κολάζ... 
> Ολόκληρο αλλά από πιο μακριά το ανέβασα στο γκάλερι.
> 
> Image1.jpg


Ετσι κι' αλλιώς και το ίδιο το βαπόρι σαν κολάζ είναι!!!
Αλλο μπροστά και άλλο πίσω.  :Wink:

----------


## zgeorgar

γεια σας παιδια, πρωτη φορα που ανεβαζω φωτογραφιες, οι οποιες ειναι απο κινιτο και η ποιοτητα ισως οχι και η καλυτερη.

Παναγια σουμελα (σε αθλια κατασταση... οπως ολα οσα εχουν παρατησει εκει απτην ΣΑΟΣ :Sad: )

DSC00420.jpg
DSC00421.jpg

----------


## noulos

> γεια σας παιδια, πρωτη φορα που ανεβαζω φωτογραφιες, οι οποιες ειναι απο κινιτο και η ποιοτητα ισως οχι και η καλυτερη.
> 
> Παναγια σουμελα (σε αθλια κατασταση... οπως ολα οσα εχουν παρατησει εκει απτην ΣΑΟΣ)
> 
> DSC00420.jpg
> DSC00421.jpg


Μια χαρά είναι!
Καλώς ήρθες.

----------


## Ellinis

To ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ παραμένει στη γνώριμη του θέση για δεύτερο χρόνο. 
Έχοντας κάνει ένα ευχάριστο ταξίδι μαζί του, πριν 2 χρόνια μαζί του, δεν μπορώ να πω οτι μου άρεσε που το είδα σε αυτή την κατάσταση. 

Όμως συγκρίνοντας το με το ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ που το αντικατέστησε, δεν μπορώ να πω... καμία σχέση! Οι χώροι και το ταξίδεμα του Νελίτικου είναι σαφώς ανώτεροι.

soumela.jpg

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Να πω ενα μπραβο στον φιλο ellinis για τις φωτο.Οχι οτι ειναι ευχαριστες...Οντος δεν τιθεται θεμα συγκρισης αναμεσα στον ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ και στο ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ.Η εταιρια δεν του εκανε καμια ανακαινιση στους εσωτερικους του χωρους εκτος απο το σαλονι στην πρυμη που δημιουργηθηκε κατα την μετασκευη του στο περαμα.Μετα περνουσες εναν υπερβολικα στενο διαδρομο και απο εκει μπορουσες να πας στους υπολοιπους χωρους του πλοιου.Μετα αν δεν κανω λαθος υπηρχε το self service ενας χωρος με καθισματα και μετα το πλωριο σαλονι.Παντως εκει που εβαζε τα γυαλια στα υπολοιπα πλοια της εταιριας ηταν στον μηχανικο τομεα.Τοπλοιο σε αντιθεση με τα υπολοιπα της εταιριας δεν εβγαζε πολλα προβληματα.

----------


## Ellinis

Mια χαρά το θυμάσαι... και κάπου πριν το πλωριό σαλόνι είχε μια στενή σκάλα που ανέβαζε στο πάνω ντεκ όπου και βρίσκονται οι λίγες καμπίνες του.

Το πλοίο αυτό είχε μια άκρως επιτυχημένη πορεία για 30 σχεδόν χρόνια, στις θάλασσες της Ιρλανδίας και στις Αζόρες. Όμως η αγορά του από τη Σάος δεν ήταν αυτό που του άξιζε...

----------


## nikosnasia

Κατά την γνώμη μου όχι μόνο η ΣΑΟΣ αλλά κυρίως η μετασκευή δεν του άξιζε. Νομίζω ότι χάλασε και η αξιοπλοία του.

----------


## Ellinis

Στο λίγο που ταξίδεψε στο Αιγαίο άκουσα τα σχολιανά, τι ψαροκασέλα, σαράβαλο, ποταμόπλοιο, και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι άλλο κοσμιτικό επίθετο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  του κόλησαν...

όμως στις δύσκολες θάλασσες της Ιρλανδίας που έμεινε για 30 χρόνια, η "Κυρά του Μάν" έγραψε τη δικιά της ιστορία...

lady.jpg

----------


## gnikles

> Στο λίγο που ταξίδεψε στο Αιγαίο άκουσα τα σχολιανά, τι ψαροκασέλα, σαράβαλο, ποταμόπλοιο, και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι άλλο κοσμιτικό επίθετο  του κόλησαν...
> 
> όμως στις δύσκολες θάλασσες της Ιρλανδίας που έμεινε για 30 χρόνια, η "Κυρά του Μάν" έγραψε τη δικιά της ιστορία...
> 
> lady.jpg


 Τι διαμάντι είναι αυτό φίλε μου Ellinis?Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ απο εμένα!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Στο λίγο που ταξίδεψε στο Αιγαίο άκουσα τα σχολιανά, τι ψαροκασέλα, σαράβαλο, ποταμόπλοιο, και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι άλλο κοσμιτικό επίθετο  του κόλησαν...
> 
> όμως στις δύσκολες θάλασσες της Ιρλανδίας που έμεινε για 30 χρόνια, η "Κυρά του Μάν" έγραψε τη δικιά της ιστορία...
> 
> lady.jpg


Εντάξει το πλοίο το ρημάξαν εδώ κατά την μετασκευή του αλλά και πάλι καλοτάξιδο δεν μπορεί να χαρακτήριστεί σε καμία περίπτωση...

----------


## Ellinis

τι εννοείς; oτι δεν ήταν καλοτάξιδο και πριν μετασκευαστεί;

----------


## opelmanos

> τι εννοείς; oτι δεν ήταν καλοτάξιδο και πριν μετασκευαστεί;


 Για το πρίν μετασκευαστεί δεν το γνωρίζω γιατί δεν το είχα ταξιδέψει ποτέ .αλλά επί Σάος μαζί με το Πηνελόπη σκέτο ήταν ότι χειρότερα πλοία είχαν περάσει ποτέ από το νησί σε θέματα ταξιδέματος και δεν έχουν άδικο όσοι το βγάλανε κοσμητικά επίθετα ..

----------


## Giovanaut

Το πλοίο ξεκουράζεται έχοντας έρθει από Καβάλα και πριν φύγει για Αη Στράτη-Λαύριο...!!!
Μύρινα Λήμνου, 11 Αυγούστου 2008...!!!

DSC00377.jpg

----------


## gnikles

> Το πλοίο ξεκουράζεται έχοντας έρθει από Καβάλα και πριν φύγει για Αη Στράτη-Λαύριο...!!!
> Μύρινα Λήμνου, 11 Αυγούστου 2008...!!!
> 
> DSC00377.jpg


 Τέλεια Γιάννη άψογος!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Lady of Man  ποζαρει στον φωτογραφικο φακο  του φιλου Κωνσταντινου Παππα 

_LADY OF MANN by K.Pappas.jpg

----------


## SAPPHO

Το Παναγία Σουμελά στο λιμάνι της Χίου...

TRUKS 057.jpgTRUKS 059.jpgTRUKS 062.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Παναγία Σουμελά στο λιμάνι της Χίου...
> 
> TRUKS 057.jpgTRUKS 059.jpgTRUKS 062.jpg


Εγκλήματα είχαν κάνει στη μετασκευή του όμορφου αγγλικού ποσταλιού.
Αυτά βλέπω κ φοβάμαι γιά τo LIBERTY B...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To εγκλημα εγινε πιο εμφανες προσθετοντας ,σε ενα βαπορι με αισθητικη προπερασμενων δεκαετιων , ενα μπλοκ που θα μπορουσε να ηταν και η αποληξη του μπλου σταρ ιθακη

----------


## express adonis

κανοντας καποιες ιστορικες αναδρομες παιρνω αφορμη απο εδω...το πλοιο δουλεψε μονο στις γραμμες λαυριο-καβαλα??το νονα μαιρη δουλεψε στην ιδια γραμμη??εκανε καποτε και κυκλαδες??

----------


## samothraki

> κανοντας καποιες ιστορικες αναδρομες παιρνω αφορμη απο εδω...το πλοιο δουλεψε μονο στις γραμμες λαυριο-καβαλα??το νονα μαιρη δουλεψε στην ιδια γραμμη??εκανε καποτε και κυκλαδες??


Το "Παναγία Σουμελά" ναι, το "Νόνα Μαίρη" έχω την εντύπωση ότι έκανε και ενδοκυκλαδικά, πριν ανέβει προς τα πάνω, όπου έκανε για κάποιο χρόνια την γραμμή Αλεξανδρούπολη - Σαμοθράκη.

----------


## express adonis

> Το "Παναγία Σουμελά" ναι, το "Νόνα Μαίρη" έχω την εντύπωση ότι έκανε και ενδοκυκλαδικά, πριν ανέβει προς τα πάνω, όπου έκανε για κάποιο χρόνια την γραμμή Αλεξανδρούπολη - Σαμοθράκη.


ευχαριστω για την απαντηση..το νονα μαιρη ειχε πεσει σε βραχονησιδα στην κιμωλο η κανω λαθος??

----------


## alkeos

Δε θυμάμαι για ποιο ακριβώς δρομολόγιο στο Β.Α. Αιγαίο (ενδέχεται και για αντικατάσταση άλλου "ομόσταβλου" πλοίου), πέρασε και από το λιμάνι μας. Η "κακοποιημένη" πρύμα πρώην "Κυρά του Μαν" που στα τελευταία χρόνια της ζωής της απέκτησε ποντιακές ρίζες... ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ στη Θεσσαλονίκη

PANAGIA SOUMELA 2_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δε θυμάμαι για ποιο ακριβώς δρομολόγιο στο Β.Α. Αιγαίο (ενδέχεται και για αντικατάσταση άλλου "ομόσταβλου" πλοίου), πέρασε και από το λιμάνι μας. Η "κακοποιημένη" πρύμα πρώην "Κυρά του Μαν" που στα τελευταία χρόνια της ζωής της απέκτησε ποντιακές ρίζες... ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ στη Θεσσαλονίκη
> 
> PANAGIA SOUMELA 2_edited.jpg


Έκανε Β.Αιγαίο αλλά δεν θυμάμαι αν έπιανε Θεσ/νίκη,πιθανόν σκάντζα όπως λες.Όχι κακοποίηση αλλά ασέλγεια αφού προστέθηκε καράβι στο καράβι.Όσο γιά το ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ,ο Μανούσης τότε όλο Παναγίες έβγαζε.

----------


## alkeos

> Έκανε Β.Αιγαίο αλλά δεν θυμάμαι αν έπιανε Θεσ/νίκη,πιθανόν σκάντζα όπως λες.Όχι κακοποίηση αλλά ασέλγεια αφού προστέθηκε καράβι στο καράβι.Όσο γιά το ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ,ο Μανούσης τότε όλο Παναγίες έβγαζε.


Ναι, η βασική του γραμμή ήταν για ¶γιο Εστράτιο, δλδ Λαύριο - Καβάλα, γι' αυτό μου έκανε εντύπωση... Αν θυμάσαι το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ είχε συχνά αβαρίες, επομένως μπορεί να σκάντζαρε αυτό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ναι, η βασική του γραμμή ήταν για ¶γιο Εστράτιο, δλδ Λαύριο - Καβάλα, γι' αυτό μου έκανε εντύπωση... Αν θυμάσαι το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ είχε συχνά αβαρίες, επομένως μπορεί να σκάντζαρε αυτό.


Ερχόταν εκεί το EΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ;
Όλα του Μανούση πάθαιναν βλάβες.

----------


## alkeos

> Ερχόταν εκεί το EΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ;
> Όλα του Μανούση πάθαιναν βλάβες.


Χαχαχαχα, αδικαιολόγητη η παράλειψή μου, όντως, ΟΛΑ πάθαιναν βλάβες.
Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ είχε "τακτικά" δρομολόγια. Μάλιστα θυμάμαι ότι έγιναν "εγκαίνια - υποδοχή" του πλοίου στο πρώτο δρομολόγιο με νομάρχες, δημάρχους κλπ., όπως αργότερα με το AQUA BLUE και τώρα με το BS CHIOS.
Υ.Γ.: Τεκμήρια για την παρουσία του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ στη Θεσσαλονίκη οσονούπω...

----------

